# Badenoch (36 hole) Open Championship (Men) - Sunday 10th July



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

As per the above, is anyone interested in entering the Badenoch Open. Its a 36 hole Open played over Kingussie and Newtonmore Golf Courses on the same day.

Both are lovely courses which offer a decent test of golf set amongst some of the best views Scotland has to offer.

http://www.newtonmoregolf.com/index.html

http://www.kingussie-golf.co.uk/

Algar5, Stevek1969 and myself have all talked about playing and was wondering if any of the Scottish based forumers wanted to make a day of it? 

Bunkers? Andy? Patrick? Have a little competition amongst ourselves!


----------



## Bunkers (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd need to check my oncall rota (not out until April), but i'm in if available.  Will confirm when i find out with work etc


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sure you'll have a "tummy bug" that day!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm a possibly for this, but I'll have to check if it clashes with anything else that day. I work  the local newspaper group and we usually do a golf calendar at the end of March that has all the opens for up here and is goes in the papers at the end of march. I'll need to check that first, I was going to do it last year but it clashed with another open


----------



## DelB (Feb 15, 2011)

Can hackers such as myself enter this or do you have to be below a certain handicap level to play?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it stipulates no one from Edinburgh area! 


Other than that I'm sure your more than welcome, more the merrier in my opinion.


----------



## SS2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Both are lovely courses which offer a decent test of golf set amongst some of the best views Scotland has to offer.
		
Click to expand...

Can't make that date but would thoroughly recommend Kingussie. The views are spectacular and it has some great holes. Newtonmore is also a decent track.

Good luck to those lucky enough to go.


----------



## StuartD (Feb 15, 2011)

10th of July seemed to trigger something off in my head. Sounds a familiar date but just could be getting confused with the 12th July  

Will ask the good lady for permission.

How quickly does the entry list usually fill up?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

No idea Stuart.

However if for instance there are 9 of us wanting to go then in theory its only three tee times.

I'll email them.

C.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2011)

lets hope its windy on that day then, cos when I last played at Newtonmore I was eaten alive by the dreaded M.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^

Thats what cigars are for my dear Patrick. Midges hate cigar smoke!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd be willing to come last in the mini tournament too if a place left For me


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 15, 2011)

Happy b'day Grumps! 

Might be up for this.. Its a bit of a trek thou!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 15, 2011)

Happy b'day Grumps! 
!
		
Click to expand...

thanks but 
Who let that cat out the bag I thought I'd got away with that one as main page didn't register it


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 15, 2011)

The cake above yur name!!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah I spotted it after I posted reply


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^

Thats what cigars are for my dear Patrick. Midges hate cigar smoke!
		
Click to expand...

That must be why Jimenez has always got one stuck in his gob


----------



## algar5 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd be up for this Craw.

Happy Birthday Mike ! Your place open ?


----------



## Grumps (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Alan , 

 It was open Monday but it was a really boggy and should have been closed to tell the truth


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

Fabian grow some balls, its only to Kingussie near as dam the same mileage as it is to Machrihanish with much better roads! Less time etc.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

Grumps your more than welcome.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 15, 2011)

Remember you are only allowed to play with a caman, no golf clubs allowed!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 15, 2011)

A whit?????


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

Its a shinty stick mate ,Kingussie is shinty country


----------



## Grumps (Feb 15, 2011)

I could probably do better with one of those


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 15, 2011)

Shintys for lassies, now hurling, thats a totally different ball game!


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 16, 2011)

Shintys for lassies, now hurling, thats a totally different ball game!
		
Click to expand...

 

i'm not so sure..... they both look like hockey with all of the rules removed to me

and as for the goalies - padded cell's the best place for them.... no pads, no gloves, nothin - trying to stop a wee hard ball fired at god alone knows what speed.... mental!


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 18, 2011)

stick me down for a spot craw ...gcd


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2011)

Shintys for lassies, now hurling, thats a totally different ball game!
		
Click to expand...

I nearly had my leg broken playing in goal during a game of shinty.
Bugger that hurt and I've still got the scars.


----------

